# ONF FLAT ONE + - Which colour temperature option ?



## GTomas (28 Aug 2020)

Can anyone advise me which colour temperature option of the new ONF FLAT ONE + is best for planted aquarium?

There are two options 3,500 - 6,500K and 6,500 - 20,500K

Thanks


----------



## hypnogogia (28 Aug 2020)

Depends whether you want a warm light, or a cold light in appearance. I’d have thought the 6500-20500 (Which will bee a cold light)  is more for marine. I don’t think plant really care what colour temperature the light is.


----------



## GTomas (28 Aug 2020)

I also have a flat nano with 7,000K, which I think is my preference in colour temperature but not sure if 6,500K - 20,500K would be as good for plant growth as 3500K - 6,500K. 
Also, I don't really want the marine look.


----------



## NOWIS (29 Aug 2020)

I would think the 6.5-20 k would have many blue leds which would be wasted and unusable on a planted tank. So you would be paying for a light fixture that you only use about 20 percent of its power and leds. 
The 3.5-6.5k light you could use all the power it’s got.


----------



## oreo57 (29 Aug 2020)

Simon Hellmich said:


> I would think the 6.5-20 k would have many blue leds which would be wasted and unusable on a planted tank.



Why do you think that?





Choice between the 2 is a matter of "look" for the most part though each can cause different morphological changes.
The light design is a bit odd. Both have 6500k diodes that look to be tuned RGB diodes.
The other channel is either warm white or blue.. which may or may not be the same tuned RGB diodes.. Hints in spectrum esp the warm IF my
understanding of their graph is correct.


----------



## alto (29 Aug 2020)

The previous generation ONF Flat one (without the “plus”) was Color temperature：6500~20000K
and it looks pretty amazing on planted tanks 
(and seems to grow plants just fine  )

ONF aquascaping studio 

https://www.onfstudio.com/


----------

